# Mongoose motomag



## Billythekid (Jul 5, 2021)

I got this today for $300 he had the frame listed for $200 and I asked if he had any other stuff and he sent me pictures of the rest are the mags period correct the frame is 1980? I mainly like older bikes but I had one as a kid I had recently got a expert but I wanted the real thing now to find Motomag rims

the bars are early 80s gt pro
Tufneck stem
Pete’s precision parts sprocket
takagi crmo 180x24
Pj511 pedals?


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 5, 2021)

Not bad.you got a 300 to 400 dollar frame with 500 plus easy in parts.junk fork but you can still find the correct one pretty easy


----------



## Billythekid (Jul 6, 2021)

What would the correct fork look like ?


----------



## Billythekid (Jul 6, 2021)

Your right it says wald right on it I knew it looked different from my expert fork but didn’t even notice


----------



## PennyPrince (Jul 28, 2021)

Billythekid said:


> What would the correct fork look like ?



Tange pinched forks


----------



## lordscool (Aug 21, 2022)

Skip the tange and put Landing gear fork on it most ran them anyway and won't hurt the value maybe help it.


----------



## lordscool (Aug 21, 2022)

Frame looks nice, new tube decals from BMX products would help, rest of decals look good. Crank and sprocket look to be only original parts, nice gooseneck. But if your just going to ride it. Run it the way it is, enjoy it and get parts as you run across them.


----------



## dave429 (Aug 21, 2022)

I’d say rims and pedals don’t fit the build. They both look too new. I wouldn’t hesitate to use the rest of the parts period correct or not as they are nice parts. Maybe get some skyway tuff II wheels  and some old school grips to put on it? 
www.porkchopbmx.com would have what you need.


----------

